# Stinky Neck



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I wonder if it would be ok to rub some baby powder on that area?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Malke sure it is her neck and not her ears, and check all around her neck to make sure she doesn't have a sore of any kind that could be causing the smell. If nothing appears amiss, try washing around her neck with dog shampoo. I don't know if they make a spray to de-ordorize dogs or not, but I do know why I use Adams flea spray it maes my dogs smell wonderful.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I would check her out really well for sores and hot spots. When they get hot spots they stink! The fur around the neck is usually thicker and denser than on say their back and so it holds the water longer and once they lay down, maybe doesn't dry completely. Bacteria from the lake water can start to multiply in that warm, moist fur and cause skin infections and hot spots. After checking for skin irritations, I would make sure that she is thoroughly dry after swimming, even use a blow dryer if you have to.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh yeah, for in between baths I use dry shampoo. My Peanuts' natural odor is dead fish:yuck:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't really have anything to add about how to help the smell you currently have (although checking her ears and the skin around her neck for visible irritation is great advice). But in the future, I would recommend giving her some collar free time after she swims until she dries off. When she's dry she should have a dry collar put on (maybe you can buy a cheapie for her to wear when swimming and a nicer one to leave on her the rest of the time if that's a necessity for you). Some collars take a long time to really dry out. (ooh, another thought, you could try throwing her collar in the clothes dryer if you don't want to buy 2. Just be careful of the metal rings when you take it out, and don't set it so hot you melt the plastic) Good luck!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with everyone else, could be her ears or a hot spot.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

My parent's golden is a big daily swimmer with a ton of fur. He gets that doggie smell a lot. I think it's because it takes hours and hours for him to dry, especially his chest/neck if after swimming he lies down and sleeps on it. All I can think of is to dry her really well.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Karlies ears are clean and no hot spots. My husband reported that she went for a bit of a bush experience this morning and returned with an old fish bucket in her teeth............yuk..........she was very proud of herself, rolling in it, I imagine. She is not very girl like?? I guess the retriever mode. Her one collar has been washed *in a sock in the washing machine and I put some lavender baby powder and some Starlite Shania Twain perfume for the night. She is smelling sweet for the night.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie the "stinker".


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ronna said:


> Karlie swims daily in a fresh water lake and she seems to stink around her neck area. Her collar was stinky so I threw it into the washing machine, but her neck still has a "fishy odour". The rest of her is fine. Does anyone have any suggestions beside bathing her everyday?
> 
> Awaiting your response before bedtime!!!!!
> 
> ...


My dogs swim, as well, and the most important thing to do is to rinse them thoroughly with fresh water to get all the lake water out. No mater how clean and pristine, lakes and rivers have lots of live stuff in the water and those microorganisms can set up a big stink if not rinsed out. My MIL's dog swam daily and smelled like a pickle. 
Also, check her ears regularly. Moisture in the ears will not only cause them to smell, but opens them up to yeast and bacterial infections.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> My dogs swim, as well, and the most important thing to do is to rinse them thoroughly with fresh water to get all the lake water out. No mater how clean and pristine, lakes and rivers have lots of live stuff in the water and those microorganisms can set up a big stink if not rinsed out. My MIL's dog swam daily and smelled like a pickle.
> Also, check her ears regularly. Moisture in the ears will not only cause them to smell, but opens them up to yeast and bacterial infections.


Yes I agree about the clean and pristine lakes. They are so clean and lovely you would never think anyone would ever "stink". I clean her ears out weekly as I know enough because of the Nursing career, but it is so hard to do this every day when I open the door and off down the lawn and into the lake she goes............she is so free and I did get her because of the beauty of watching a retriever truly be in a truly natural setting. I guess I just have to go with the flow???

Thanks again everyone who posted.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau's neck gets like that and he doesnt have any hot spots or ear problems. I have started putting his collar in the wash every week. I dont know why he is the only one but he is.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Dry the area thoroughly. The smell is mildew. Our Newfs get it more than the Goldens do because most of our Goldens dry very quickly. The thicker the mane, the more problems you'll have. Thin it out with thinning shears. That helps a lot.

After swimming, rinse the mane with vinegar and water (50/50 mixture) towel dry and then dry with a blow dryer on cool.....NOT heat!

You'll find the smell will disappear in time as long as the area is dried daily (or when it gets wet).


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy gets like that in the summer because she's wet a lot. She swims everyday and it's impossible to keep her dry. She has a very thick mane too, like AG mentioned. I use an anti-fungal shampoo for her and it really helps. Ask your vet for something like that, I'm sure they have something that will help.

:wave:


----------

